# Bow hunters



## HS Climber (Aug 3, 2009)

So if any of you are bow hunters on here i just bought a new PSE brute lite.

just wondering what you guys think of that.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 3, 2009)

well, being bow-less like I am now, any bow is a good one. I have always shot PSE and have never had a problem that wasnt solved. They even sent me a new set of limbs, and had them installed for free after I dropped my PSE Firestorm off of a target onto concrete  and chipped the limb. Excellent company and will take care of you.


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 4, 2009)

I use to shoot PSE but have moved on to Hoyt


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a few PSE bows in the past, they were solid enough, and other than the usual timing issues we had back in the day, they were solid.

I moved on to Oneida back around 89' and am still shooting a screaming eagle, fingers, instinctive or single pin and launching "Logs" with Zwickey fixed broadheads.

Call me a Luddite..

I'm gettin' old and thinking of going back to a Recurve.
Dadgum compound bows are heavy. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I'm gettin' old and thinking of going back to a Recurve.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Me too. That is next on my list


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a pse got stolen Now have a mathews mq1 it got this p&y buck 141 4/8 net nine point and 24 other deer since purchasing. I have a home made bow with buffalo sinew I am thinking of hunting with but much practice is needed The buck grossed 146 4/8 too bad it did not have the tenth point.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is my Dad's bow kill from last year. It grossed 145 and was and was scored officially at 139 5/8. And yes, with a PSE Xcellerator bow.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 4, 2009)

Haven't shot PSE but I'm sure if it's tuned correctly and plenty of practice it will have no issue taking North American game.
I shoot a bowtech blackhawk and have a Parker as backup, don't know why I have the backup the bowtech is at 19 w/ no issues. I have a self made bow that was given to me that I need plenty of practice w/ and want to hunt w/ it this year.
Great deer guys! 
Two bucks I got last year w/ my Bowtech


----------



## jjett84724 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been shooting a Mathews LX for two years now. My wife washed the rangefinder and I shot over the top of 9 elk two years ago. Last year, I only got close enough to shoot at one elk, and yep, over the top. 

This year, I bought another range finder. 

Your PSE is a fine bow. Just practice a lot. It's all about the shot placement. I have killed many deer and several elk with my Martin bow, and it doesn't shoot near as fast or as flat as the Mathews.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Here is my Dad's bow kill from last year. It grossed 145 and was and was scored officially at 139 5/8. And yes, with a PSE Xcellerator bow.



Did he not enter it in the P&Y book? nice!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Haven't shot PSE but I'm sure if it's tuned correctly and plenty of practice it will have no issue taking North American game.
> I shoot a bowtech blackhawk and have a Parker as backup, don't know why I have the backup the bowtech is at 19 w/ no issues. I have a self made bow that was given to me that I need plenty of practice w/ and want to hunt w/ it this year.
> Great deer guys!
> Two bucks I got last year w/ my Bowtech



Nice bucks looks like your going to have hunting partners shortly lol


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow thanks alot guys.

I am new to bow hunting just starting out. have rifle hunted all my life and decided to start a new hobby.

Any pointers anyone wants to give out?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Wow thanks alot guys.
> 
> I am new to bow hunting just starting out. have rifle hunted all my life and decided to start a new hobby.
> 
> Any pointers anyone wants to give out?



Practice the rest comes from defeat, the sport teaches all that are willing but you will have to learn when to draw on the animal. It is the biggest rush on Earth inho especially when multiple deer are in on ya and a monster is lurking behind them. It is patience personified but I love the sport.


Oh yeah almost forgot wear a harness and hunt and practice from 20 feet you will be busted less


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like a rush.
I cant wait. Have a couple big bulls spotted out.

I have to practise a little more on my calling though


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Sounds like a rush.
> I cant wait. Have a couple big bulls spotted out.
> 
> I have to practise a little more on my calling though



I weren't talking elk, that would be a rush to me but seems it is done from the ground.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah i knew you were talking deer.

Deer is really hard to hunt around here.
Its all elk.
went with a guy once and we walked like 20 miles in one day.
its alot of stalking. alot
No tree stands


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Yeah i knew you were talking deer.
> 
> Deer is really hard to hunt around here.
> Its all elk.
> ...



A bowhunter learns to never say never. If you know that big bulls pattern a tree stand could very well be a great way to harvest him. They make sign just as do deer or any other critter learn to read what sign is daytime activity and where a stand and or blind can put you outta wind and you may end up tagging a great animal. I would hunt them from a stand if I knew where he frequented, stalking is fun too but you may bust him .


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah very true.
thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Wow thanks alot guys.
> 
> I am new to bow hunting just starting out. have rifle hunted all my life and decided to start a new hobby.
> 
> Any pointers anyone wants to give out?



Sell the bow NOW...Bow hunting will consume you worse than AS...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sell the bow NOW...Bow hunting will consume you worse than AS...



Nahhhhhh what ever gave you that Idea :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 4, 2009)

My bow is a browning.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> My bow is a browning.:monkey:



I pulled one of those a time or two high poundage you must have popeye's


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I pulled one of those a time or two high poundage you must have popeye's


Browning 7 mag, easy trigger pull.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Browning 7 mag, easy trigger pull.lol



Lmao cheater lol:yourock::rant:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Nahhhhhh what ever gave you that Idea :hmm3grin2orange:



Lets just say the endless hours I have spent in a tree the last 18 years...My wife knows that Oct. 1 means she might see me and Nov. 1st means she won't see me until after our second gun season...I have always hunted w/ traditional archery equipment until two years ago...I broke down and bought a Mathews Drenilin...W/ the boys being born I just didn't have the time to stay sharp in my skills...I still use the recurve, but man am I liking the wheelie bow...I enjoy gun hunting just to keep people out of my stands...I am a bow hunter by heart and would not take it any other way...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Lets just say the endless hours I have spent in a tree the last 18 years...My wife knows that Oct. 1 means she might see me and Nov. 1st means she won't see me until after our second gun season...I have always hunted w/ traditional archery equipment until two years ago...I broke down and bought a Mathews Drenilin...W/ the boys being born I just didn't have the time to stay sharp in my skills...I still use the recurve, but man am I liking the wheelie bow...I enjoy gun hunting just to keep people out of my stands...I am a bow hunter by heart and would not take it any other way...



Yup I can see that, bowhuntin is very addicting and I am normally tagged out in october before it gets cold. I then try to help others like my wife who tagged her first deer and with a bow too. She is hooked too.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Did he not enter it in the P&Y book? nice!



Yes. It was entered.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I can see that, bowhuntin is very addicting and I am normally tagged out in october before it gets cold. I then try to help others like my wife who tagged her first deer and with a bow too. She is hooked too.



I almost alway harvest a mature doe in Oct...That is the meat on the table deer...Then it become more of just the hunt for me...I have harvested many mature bucks in the 140"-"150 class and refuse to shoot anything smaller...I had my eye on a 180" ten pointer that a friend ended up havesting w/ his bow......Found a couple of nice sheds last year so we will see how she pans out...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I almost alway harvest a mature doe in Oct...That is the meat on the table deer...Then it become more of just the hunt for me...I have harvested many mature bucks in the 140"-"150 class and refuse to shoot anything smaller...I had my eye on a 180" ten pointer that a friend ended up havesting w/ his bow......Found a couple of nice sheds last year so we will see how she pans out...



Wow are you in the golden triangle I would love to hunt some of your turf but don't see spending 3k and up on a deer hunt. Oh well I took this little fellow and a 6 point last year along with the does. I may hold out on mr big this year I saw one that would be considered booner where I took the pope so we will see what happens! We eat some deer


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow are you in the golden triangle.



No...I am on the east side of the state in Iroquois county...

Here are a couple of links to deer shot w/ in a 1/2 mile of my FIL's...

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/tales_from_the_timber_horner/

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/index.php?/pso/article/tales_from_the_timber_holohan/


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 4, 2009)

Do crossbows count, I got one of them. Old Horton hunter. I ain't never killed a deer. would love to one day.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> No...I am on the east side of the state in Iroquois county...
> 
> Here are a couple of links to deer shot w/ in a 1/2 mile of my FIL's...
> 
> ...



I saw a booner in a field in late season just before going into Indiana at terra hoote is that where your dwellin?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I saw a booner in a field in late season just before going into Indiana at terra hoote is that where your dwellin?



North about 80 miles...Or 90 straight south of Chicago...We have just small woodlots and fence rows...The problem is, is we are too close to CHICAGO and all the rich :censored: are buying all of the good timber...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 4, 2009)

No doubt that bowhunting is addicting...last year tagged out during bow season didn't gun hunt till muzzleloader where I could only shoot a doe. My feelings wouldn't be hurt if I wasn't able to gun hunt...nothing better in my opinion than bowhunting. 
Best words of wisdom I have are PATIENCE, PATIENCE, and more PATIENCE! Stand hunting or stalking better be patient and wait for the right opportunity and Rope is right on the "right" opportunity is usually learned the hard way.


----------



## welder15725 (Aug 11, 2009)

I shoot a Fred Bear....practice time coming up soon


----------



## sbhooper (Aug 12, 2009)

Years ago, my kids wanted to get into archery and so that was their Christmas that year. I decided that I had better jump off and do the same, so I bought a used PSE Thunderbolt off an internet site from a guy in OH. I have killed deer and turkeys every year that I have owned the bow and it still shoots so well that I cannot justify getting a new speed machine. 

Rifle hunting becomes pretty ho-hum after being up close and personal with a bow. I am trying to talk myself into putting the rifle away and hunting elk with a bow now.


----------



## KD57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I used to shoot PSE back in the day, I now use Matthews, my current one is the Drenalin. I'm a die hard bowhunter, been doing it 35 years. It sure gets in your blood.


----------



## nategyoder (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Matthews switchback XT. I just started bow hunting 3 years ago and have taken a doe and a small buck with it. You will be addicted as soon as you harvest your first one! I just got it out and practiced yesterday. Nothing more than 3 inches from where I was aiming at 30 yards but still have a ways to go until I am comfortable at 40. Not that I would take a shot that far in the woods but I feel a lot more confident with 20 yarders in the woods with my heart up in my throat!

Nate


----------



## ZeroJunk (Aug 12, 2009)

I hunted Elk during the rut in Montana for years. The bugle is a good tool to locate a good bull. But, if he already has cows with him he will move away from you if you are close and bugling and take the cows with him if you sound like a big bull threat. It works better if once you find the bull you can get close and cow call. I would always have at least three calls around my neck to change as they would freeze up. If you can use a diaphram you won't have that problem. If the bull thinks a cow is wandering away he will come back to you. Or, more likely you will pick up a smaller satellite bull that thinks he has found a cow that the big boy missed.I have gotten satellite bulls within 30 feet. Talk about a rush


----------



## welder15725 (Aug 14, 2009)

I see people planning a chainsaw GTG, but why no bow GTG??


----------



## BackWoodsGuy (Aug 14, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sell the bow NOW...Bow hunting will consume you worse than AS...



Sometimes it's a hard toss I just passed on a new Bowtech Admiral for a ms 361... but when you need a working toy a play toy just has to wait. still makes me a little sad....


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> I see people planning a chainsaw GTG, but why no bow GTG??


Well everybody here has saws but not everyone has a bow.


----------



## welder15725 (Aug 14, 2009)

Seems like a few people in this thread may have a bow.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> Seems like a few people in this thread may have a bow.


Yep, There a lot of bowhunters here. Would like to have one myself but know i couldn't hit nothing with it.lol


----------



## welder15725 (Aug 14, 2009)

It does take some practice. I may get mine out soon....when it's not 90 degrees out.


----------



## sbhooper (Aug 15, 2009)

With a modern, well-tuned bow, it takes an amazingly short amount of time to be shooting very well. Get a bow and have it set up by someone who really knows what they are doing. Have them give you some instructions on form etc. and you will be shooting well in no time.


----------

